# What is a good way to stream directv porgramming



## zxmuffkenxz (Sep 6, 2011)

I am looking for the simplest way for my dad, who drives over-the-road, to watch his directv service while on the road. do not want to spend a couple thousand a mobiel dish, and I am looking for a simpler way than setting up a dish everytime he stops for the night. Tablets and smart phone are out of the question, as technology is not his friend. I have looked a into the nomad, but that only shares recorded content, and I am wanting him to be able to watch live television. Any suggestions would help, thanks.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Only other option is a Slingbox, but you need a computer or tablet to access it (along with Internet connection.)


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

So no dish, no tablet, no smartphone?  

How, exactly, do you think he'll be able to watch TV? 

If he has internet access, either a tablet or laptop with a Slingbox (or Vulkano) is definitely the best option.


----------



## zxmuffkenxz (Sep 6, 2011)

He has a television and I could get I could get one of the wifi hotspot from my cell provider(if that would be a good enough internet source.) I have read a couple revues on Boxee but not sure how relieble that would be.


----------



## zxmuffkenxz (Sep 6, 2011)

Or he just got a motorola electrify, that can be a wireless modem itself. I have used the wireless modem on my galaxy s and will run my xoom very well, even with nflst to go. I haven't tried the modem on the electrify but I would assume it would atleast be just as good since the phone just came out.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

I'd be careful with cellular options and data overages.


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

That's not going to happen. It'll be too expensive and slow.


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

He doesn't have to get a mobile dish he could get a tripod and dish and just aim it each night. HD would be more challenging but with a signal meter and practice he would be a pro after a few times.


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

zxmuffkenxz said:


> Tablets and smart phone are out of the question, as technology is not his friend.





zxmuffkenxz said:


> Or he just got a motorola electrify, that can be a wireless modem itself.


This is an odd contradiction, but regardless, you'll be ramming headfirst into the data cap.


----------



## tenholde (Aug 17, 2007)

I use my slingbox to watch my DTV receiver on my android phone all of the time. Works great. My son watched the Cardinals win the World Series on his iPhone in Madrid via my slingbox.

tenholde


----------



## zxmuffkenxz (Sep 6, 2011)

Thanks for all the information, will probably just get a kvh dish for him. Just wanted to make sure there wasn't something out there that i was not aware of that could work for this application. 
The only thing he will do with the elctrify is answer calls, all they games and apps on the phone are used by the grandchildren. Honestly if he could drag a land line where ever he drives to, he would only have a land line.


----------

